# Armidex vs. Aromasin for estrogen control



## Livebig14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys.  Im wondering if Armidex or Aromasin is better for on cycle and PCT estrogen control.  I have access to both, so which one should I get?  thanks


----------



## brundel (Jan 30, 2011)

Aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor of the aromatase enzyme. This means it will bind to the enzyme and render it forever inactve.

Arimidex is a non suicidal inhibitor and has the potential upon cessation of treatment to release some of the bound up enzyme.

Aromasin is superior.


----------



## JASchemicals (Jan 30, 2011)

I completely agree with brundel. They both have their strengths but overall I would say that Aromasin is best.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 30, 2011)

alright I will get aromasin.  How much should I take while on cycle?  And how much should I take during PCT?  thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright I will get aromasin.  How much should I take while on cycle?  And how much should I take during PCT?  thanks



12.5mg ED or EOD for some.  Take the same dose throughout your cycle and PCT, only adjust the dose if you see some excessive bloating or signs of gyno coming.  I start my AI a week before I start my cycle.



/V


----------



## BigBill (Jan 30, 2011)

Same info I was wondering about, thanks for asking livebig!


----------



## twisted (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks Victor.  And no problem BigBill


----------



## goodgodimugly (Feb 5, 2011)

brundel said:


> Aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor of the aromatase enzyme. This means it will bind to the enzyme and render it forever inactve.
> 
> Arimidex is a non suicidal inhibitor and has the potential upon cessation of treatment to release some of the bound up enzyme.
> 
> Aromasin is superior.



Sounds a little dangerous, but at the same time, incredibly potent. How much permanent reduction can we expect from taking Aromasin in 10-12 weeks?


----------



## colorado (Feb 5, 2011)

There is no permanent reduction. The word "suicide" is a commonly thrown around and misunderstood word.


----------



## brundel (Feb 5, 2011)

Suicidal meaning it permanently binds to and renders the enzyme inactive.

This is not total meaning there will likely still be some enzymatic conversion.

The body will also continue to make more enzymes.....so
a dose of aromasin will not permanently destroy all possibility of the existence of aromatase enzyme in the body forever.......
It will bind to and render inactive the enzymes currently circulating in the body at any given time when the drug is taken......

Non suicidal AI's bind to the enzyme as well....but.. have the potential to release the enzyme upon cessation of treament.
So you have new enzymes being produced.
And, you have the non suicidal releasing the enzyme back into circulation...


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 7, 2011)

aromasin is alot more favorable on your hdl, as oppsed to the much harsher adex, not to mention the e2 rebound potential


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 7, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> aromasin is alot more favorable on your hdl, as oppsed to the much harsher adex, not to mention the e2 rebound potential


thanks man i think im going to go with the aromasin


----------

